# The Sims Furry Skins and Heads



## Zekumas (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone know where I can download anthro skins and head for the Original Sims? Not Sims 2 but the first Sims.


----------



## Mintywolf (Apr 20, 2007)

The original Sim Foxes site is long since gone, but you can still get those skins and other ones (skunks, raccons, wolves, rabbits) here:

http://www.geocities.com/sim_raccoons/

I have them in my Sims game they're amusing.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 23, 2007)

Mintywolf said:
			
		

> The original Sim Foxes site is long since gone, but you can still get those skins and other ones (skunks, raccons, wolves, rabbits) here:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/sim_raccoons/
> 
> I have them in my Sims game they're amusing.



Thanks for the link


----------

